# New fish I got today for the pond



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Black Ogon Koi










Regular Koi and Calico Ruykin Goldfish


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow they all have beautiful colors!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks so much.


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow how nice color it have!!! Looks beautiful.I think you take great care of it.So they are looking lovely.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooooh, pretty. I've always loved oghons.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck keeping them! How big is your pond?


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are some awesome looking koi, I have seen the black kind in petsmart.


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful colors I agree.


----------

